# Rainbow



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

I live in the states, and find it virtualy imposible to buy Rainbow products online, and they sure are not in the states anywhere that I can find. I did manage to buy a Germanium 4 a few years ago through ebay from someone in Germany, but they are no more. Are there any forum members that deal in Rainbow products?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure who sells it but I was never a fan of their woofers. Nothing special that all.


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

ocuriel said:


> Not sure who sells it but I was never a fan of their woofers. Nothing special that all.


I don t have any of their speakers. I want the matching Germanium 2 channel though.


----------

